# chicken breast



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

Could you just feed chicken breast with the bone as a meal like you would with chicken quarters or should I add in RMB as well.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

That would be considered a RMB if you are feeding a breast with bone. You will still need an MM and OM though, whether you feed it with the meal in the morning or at night.


----------



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, but am I right that if you feed quarters they can be a meal w/o any MM. I thought I read somewhere that because quarters have so much meat that they count for both RMB and MM. I just switched today and am going to give raw a try for 2 weeks and see if I believe that it is what I should be feeding. I'm starting with chicken only and then I will add other sources in a couple of weeks if I stick with raw. As far as they OM goes, I will probably only give it 2-3 times a week until they are fully adjusted to raw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Breast and 1/4's count as a RMB and have enough meat that it should count as a meal(with some OM). Depending on the weight of course, but in my opinion, it is a good balance of meat and bones. I would add some fresh green tripe when you start doing the variety. It has so many benefits.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

rodney757 said:


> Could you just feed chicken breast with the bone as a meal like you would with chicken quarters or should I add in RMB as well.


Chicken breast with bone in is more Muscle Meat than bone.


----------



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Chicken breast with bone in is more Muscle Meat than bone.


Would you recommend adding more RMB such as neck or back as well? I guess I will find out with time but I would like to try and get it as close to right as possible when I'm starting out. Thanks


----------

